# Grow taller and/gain muscle?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm 15, I weigh 135lbs and I am 5'8", but I still feel short and skinny compared to the rest of the 10th grade. I eat a lot but I seldom/rarely gain weight. My goal is to reach 5'10" or 5'11" by summer time or before the year ends. If possible, I want to gain muscle as well, you know. To get recognized by girls. I'm gonna start swimming, doing crunches doing sit ups and push ups and gain protein.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

all nice to hear but as long as you don't become obsessive.. the best thing in my opinion is to live healthily but to also accept who you are! I think a guy that is confident with who he is is ultimately more attractive than a guy with a desire to change just to try and impress. if you wanna do it do it for the right reasons!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

you want my workout routine?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

you know about proper diet right?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

You can't set a goal to grow taller

It's in the genes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

you're 15, you will grow don't worry. Males usually stop growing at about 21. Just have a balanced diet and drink milk. I have a few cousins who were shrimps up until a certain age, then they sprouted to be 6'0+


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

SHaFeDuDe said:


> Dude You posted this at the right place man. I can help you. Well first of since your skinny you got to eat more then usual. Try eating 3000 calories a day (I eat 3500). Don't go swimming because swimming helps you build muscle but Its also intense cardio and You will lose weight swimming.


Find out what is your proper daily calorie intake, don't force yourself to eat more. food is energy for the body and if you aren't active then there is no reason you need to eat more. As you start to build muscle, you will start to eat more naturally to help repair and grow the muscles you have. I think cardio is good to do because it improves your stamina, works out the legs, and is good for you heart which cant be done by weight training. Give it time, building muscle mass can take months to notice change but eat right and exercise and you will make progress.

Follow the food pyramid to see what you should eat to be healthy. Also getting nutrients from the pyramid will help to grow as big as you are suppose to be.


----------

